# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  आपका सीपीयू (CPU ) शराब की बोतल में! Central processing unit (CPU) in Bottle.

## BHARAT KUMAR

*एक व्हिस्की की बोतल में CPU, वास्तव में कमाल की ही बात है! अद्भुत आविष्कार! और सबसे ख़ास बात ये की आपके पुर्जों के गरम होने की गुन्जायिश भी ना के बराबर है क्यूँकी  एक साधारण CPU की तरह ही इस बोतल वाले CPU  में भी** Hardisk और* *Motherboard. के साथ साथ एक कूलिंग फेन भी लगा हुआ है!


**देखते हैं कुछ तसवीरें इस अजीब तरह के CPU की !
उम्मीद है आपको अचरज तो जरूर होगा!

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*प्रतिक्रिया जरूर दीजियेगा!

भारत!*

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*कमाल की जानकारी है भारत जी , पर एक बात बताइए , ये अविष्कार सिर्फ cpu  का साइज़  छोटा करने के लिए हुआ है है या कुछ और भी बात है ? मेरा मतलब ये बिजली भी सेव करेगा क्या ?*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बंधू ये तो ऐसे ही किसी कलाकार ने कलाकारी दिखाई है! कुछ अलग करने वाले लोग ऐसा कुछ करते रहते हैं! मुझे इसकी तसवीरें कहीं से मिली थी! ज्यादा तो मैं भी नहीं जानता!* 


> *कमाल की जानकारी है भारत जी , पर एक बात बताइए , ये अविष्कार सिर्फ cpu  का साइज़  छोटा करने के लिए हुआ है है या कुछ और भी बात है ? मेरा मतलब ये बिजली भी सेव करेगा क्या ?*

----------


## avf000034

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र भारत जी ................................

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*वाह वाह वाह वाह वाह मेरी तरफ से रेपो*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शायद हार्ड डिस्क बाहर है , बाकी खूबसूरत है

----------


## love birds

मित्र क्या मैं इसकी कीमत जान सकता हू और ये भी बताना की ये भारत की खोज है या बहार की ????????????????

----------


## pratapg

> *बंधू ये तो ऐसे ही किसी कलाकार ने कलाकारी दिखाई है! कुछ अलग करने वाले लोग ऐसा कुछ करते रहते हैं! मुझे इसकी तसवीरें कहीं से मिली थी! ज्यादा तो मैं भी नहीं जानता!*


ये 150 वाट तक ही पॉवर supply  लेता है ,इसमे U.P.S. की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है , परन्तु एक्स्ट्रा USB लगाने पर एक्स्ट्रा पॉवर supply  भी देनी पड़ती है .
साधारण हार्ड डिस्क तथा प्रोसेस्सर नहीं इस्तेमाल होतें , वर्तमान में इसकी उप्लभ्धता काफी कम है , भारत में तो बहुत मुश्किल और इसकी कीमत अच्छे लैपटॉप से भी ज्यादा  है .
इतना मुझे  इन्टरनेट पर ही पता चला था .

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> ये 150 वाट तक ही पॉवर supply  लेता है ,इसमे U.P.S. की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है , परन्तु एक्स्ट्रा USB लगाने पर एक्स्ट्रा पॉवर supply  भी देनी पड़ती है .
> साधारण हार्ड डिस्क तथा प्रोसेस्सर नहीं इस्तेमाल होतें , वर्तमान में इसकी उप्लभ्धता काफी कम है , भारत में तो बहुत मुश्किल और इसकी कीमत अच्छे लैपटॉप से भी ज्यादा  है .
> इतना मुझे  इन्टरनेट पर ही पता चला था .


*जानकारी शेयर करने के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र!*

----------


## webshow

*अरे वाह क्या कलाकारी की है बनाने वाले ने।
धन्यवाद मित्र शेयर करने केलिए।*

----------


## swami ji

*समभव  हकीकत भारत भाई ,,,,मजा आगया आपका सूत्र देख्द्कर ...*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *अरे वाह क्या कलाकारी की है बनाने वाले ने।
> धन्यवाद मित्र शेयर करने केलिए।*





> *समभव  हकीकत भारत भाई ,,,,मजा आगया आपका सूत्र देख्द्कर ...*


*शुक्रिया दोस्तों! मुझे भी बहुत विचित्र लगा था!*

----------


## devilking78626

वाह ये भी खूब रही..................................

----------


## Sameerchand

*कमाल की जानकारी बंधू..........आप भी ना क्या क्या, कहा कहा से खोज के लाते हो.......... :):)*

----------


## Bhai G

वाह भारत भाई .......आप भी न क्या एकदम अलग से छांट के लाये हो ++++++++++++


> :pointlol::pointlol::pointlol:

----------


## mantu007

*क्या बात है ....बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र के लिए ++++++*

----------

